# Gros dilemme, besoin d'éclaircissements



## Bilute33 (23 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous les forumeurs,

Alors voilà j'ai actuellement un macbook pro qui va bientôt rendre l'âme, aussi j'ai décidé de renouveler mon matériel cette semaine.

Je suis animateur pour une radio locale, nous travaillons sur support papier ce qui est parfois handicapant.

Autrement mes utilisations courantes à la maison : 

Surf / Musique / Mail / Visionnage de vidéos / traitement de texte basique / un peu de montage audio.

Plusieurs questions trottent dans mon esprit :

Je pensais opter pour un iPad 2 qui pourrait me suivre au travail, mais j'ai peur que le traitement de texte même si c'est vraiment très basique me fasse défaut, ais-je tord ?

Deuxième chose, en complément puisque l'iPad n'est pas autonome j'envisageai de me pencher vers un mac mini que je couplerai à ma TV HD est-ce un bon choix ?

Qu'en pensez vous ?

P.S : j'ai déjà le clavier bluetooth apple et la magic mouse.

Merci d'avance messieurs dames


----------



## ced68 (23 Mai 2011)

Salut, 

Déjà prendre un iPad sans ordi ce n'est pas possible, donc si ton MBP est en fin de vie, il te faudra un ordi (Mac mini par ex.) en plus de ton iPad. 

Le traitement de texte est vraiment très correct sur l'iPad, même si c'est un peu déroutant au début, je trouve que cela va très bien. En plus, tu peux toujours utiliser ton clavier Bluetooth avec ton iPad si tu préfères taper au clavier. 

Pour tes activités un iPad convient très bien et le mac mini fera le montage audio vidéo... Après il faut savoir que le Mac Mini est en fin de vie, ça fait un bail qu'il n'a pas été renouvelé... 

J'espère t'avoir aidé,
Cédric


----------

